

What you guys think of Windev? - bobleblob

I&#x27;m searching for arguments against this software.<p>Anyone have used it and can say some feedbacks ?
======
runjake
Since there are many different things that are referred to as "windev", you
might want to be more specific. Put a little thought into your submissions
before submitting them.

